# expired tempeh - safe to eat?



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I bought a package of Henry's Gourmet Tempeh in August, with an expiry day of August 31. I just discovered it still in my fridge, unopened (oops).

Do you think it's still safe to eat?

I opened the pkg, and didn't see any visible signs of spoilage. I cut the block in to thin strips and pan fried them (in a bit of olive oil) till they were golden brown. Does that make it any safer to eat?

TIA


----------



## layla17 (Oct 22, 2007)

It's generally bad to eat things that have expired, but I think you'll be ok with eating them. If it was only a few days old I would say go for it, but a whole month is a little different issue.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

It is very easy to tell whether tempeh has spoiled. It will smell of ammonia and look 'wrong', this can happen in a variety of ways but you'll know it if you see it. It will look like, well, spoiled tempeh. Just like you can tell whether fresh mushrooms are good or bad, same with tempeh. Really, it smells awful when it turns.

I've eaten tempeh that I've forgotten in the back of my fridge for many weeks







and while I don't advocate the "it worked for me so it's fine" approach to things, you're certainly not alone.

If it looked and smelled and felt normal, I'd say it was totally fine.

I don't go by expiration dates on fermented or cultured foods, I judge them by checking for spoilage.


----------

